# 2012 caliper bracket bolt sizes



## I_Am_Weasel (11 mo ago)

Hi guys,

I'm replacing the front and rear rotors and pads for a 2012 EU 2.0 163 Hp Diesel and I was wondering if anybody has the actual sizes and/or types of bolts for the larger 16"/17" J60 caliper brackets. All I can find online is either overpriced TTY bolts for the 1.4 and 1.8 liter variant cars or some ebay link with no actual product description or technical specs, which won't even ship in the EU.

Thanks


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

This is from Astra J should be the same.
Rear item 13
















And the front J60 item 9
















plenty on eBay uk you would have to check shipping


----------

